
Show HN: Online and open source low-code platform with live collaboration - hugsyy
http://icodebetter.com
======
tilldusk
What makes you different from your competitors? And also I couldn't see GitHub
link?

~~~
hugsyy
First and the biggest difference is (and that's why we posted on hackernews
first) it's developer centric. It's not a blackbox low code platform. It's
open source low code platform with best practices in the market for frontend
and backend. And it's still evolving (the market is still evolving). Second,
none of our competitors have created big real world projects on their
platform. Electricity Market Platform in Turkey is done with iCodeBetter. All
of the electricity producers and suppliers in Turkey are doing their
transaction with that platform. It must be fast, secure so that electricity
frequency stays stable. None of our competitors have such big success story.
Third one (which we are really proud of) is Live Collaboration in Online
Development. It's a cool feature that you can check out on youtube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqa7y1J5RY4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqa7y1J5RY4)
. Here's github link
[https://github.com/icodebetter/icodebetter](https://github.com/icodebetter/icodebetter)

